# MS Word - Etiketten mit Bild



## tschueepp (16. Dezember 2004)

Wie kann ich im Word Etiketten mit dem gleichen Bild erstellen? ( So dass ich nicht selber in jede einzelne Etikette das Bild eintragen soll)


----------



## Leola13 (16. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

wenn du Etiketten bedrucken willst nutzt du sicher Vorlage (selbstklebende, auf DIN A4).
Dafür gibt es von Zweckform , für deren Etiketten, aber auch für frei wählbare Größen, ein "Plugin" mit dem man diese sehr einfach und schnell gestalten kann.

Ciao Stefan


----------

